# mail behind nat



## icer (May 5, 2009)

Hello all!
I have server behind FQDN GW. Server has not routeble ip (10.10.10.10) and my trouble is that domains who check my host name (or username?) reject my messages.

```
SMTP error from remote mail server after RCPT TO: <user@domain.net>: host domain.net: 451 Sender verification faild for my_user@my_domain.net
```
Any ideas?


----------



## SirDice (May 5, 2009)

You need to set the sender's domain (*@my_domain.net) correctly. It looks like it's currently using a fake domain and the recipient thinks you're a spammer.


----------

